# Anyone Use Vertglas System??????



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

Has anyone used this:

What is the Vertglas system?

The Vertglas system consists of four easy-to-use components specifically designed to work together to eliminate oxidation on your boat. It is a complete system with everything you need to get your boat into ship shape. If you still have some color in your gel coat, Vertglas will restore the shine and keep it for the whole season. And with our unique sealer applicator, Vertglas is by far the easiest sealer to apply to your gel coat.

There are four components in the Vertglas system:

* Vertglas #1 is a micro-fine oxidation remover which makes short work of any fading in your gel coat. Just use Vertglas #1 with a wet sponge, rag, or white Scotchbrite pad in a circular motion.
* Vertglas #2 is a boat-wash with advanced anti-spotting agents which removes any residue from step 1. Highly concentrated, it goes quite far and provides a high-quality cleaning for your boat without leaving water spots.
* Vertglas #3 is the co-polymer sealer which stops oxidation completely. We give you our unique sealer applicator which makes applying the sealer simple. In fact, no other product is as easy to apply as Vertglas!
* Vertglas #4 is a sealer remover which we provide just in case you need to do some gel coat repair or need to remove the sealer for whatever reason.

The Vertglas products are available in a complete kit or individually. One kit will coat up to a 25 foot boat, depending upon the condition of your gel coat. If your boat is larger than 25 feet, you don't necessarily need a second kit but instead you can get a second bottle of Vertglas #1 and #3. Give us a call at 800-325-607 to discuss your specific needs.

I e-mailed the company and asked if it would be appropriate to use on a fiberglass RV - and the answer was, "Absolutely!" It's actually made to be used on boats (fiberglass) - so I would think it would be very good for RV's. It is not all that expensive - and if applied as directed (4-5 coats - painted on like paint), it allegedly will last for a year - and prevent oxidation to boot.

Anyone used it?? I have a brand new Outback 31 RQS - and really want to get a good protectant on it before it begins to oxidize, stain, and turn yellow!!

Dana


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry Dana I never heard of it
I'm sure someone out there will chime in on it

Don


----------

